# General > Technical Support >  Hacked Minecraft Account

## Miss Dizzy

Help, my daughter thinks her minecraft account has been hacked!!! How do you sort this, any help greatly appreciated, thanks. Message that comes up says connection lost outdated server pretending to be 1.7.7

----------


## kosacid

just change the password then it`s fixed

----------


## Miss Dizzy

Thank you very much Kosacid, we have one happy girl again, she said you're amazing!

----------


## kosacid

always remember if you get a email or that to follow a link because your account or that been compromised never do it always use the main web site that usually how they get them or a easy password

----------

